# G12 EVO vs G13 coolant.



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

I've tried to search the site, but can't find any mention of the newest G12E or G12 Evo coolant that VAG are now selling. I'm about to do a cam-belt and coolant pump on my 2010 TT TDI so I've been looking into what coolant to use as I'm intending to replace rather than catch and refill. Some people on the net and ebay are claiming that VAG's G12 E also known as G12 Evo is replacing G13...

I'm wondering if anyone is up to speed on this new generation of the ongoing G11 G12 G12+ G12++ G13, now G12E progression?

So pricing wise, the dealer currently sells five litres of G12E premixed down to -25degC for £23.77 inc vat. Or on ebay it's only £24.95 including postage, see this link:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...13-Pre-Mixed-Coolant-5-Litres-5L/303861686410

Or you can buy 1 litre of G12Evo premixed to -35degC for an eye-watering £21.95, they know their retail customers well..

As for G13, one can buy 1.5 litre of premixed G12Evo good down to -25degC for £10.49 from a dealer and £13.64 for the -35degC one.... or you can buy 1.5 litres of concentrate for £17.06 that can be mixed 1:1 with distilled water for good to -35degC to make say 3 but it requires distilled water which is expensive if you ignore de-ionised water. The next volumes of G13 above 1.5 litres are 60 then 210 litres which is bit much for just me.... :lol:

Does anyone have any insight on G12E vs G13? I'd appreciate any fact based recommendations, but bear in mind I will be buying genuine VAG regardless..? And which temp to aim for out of -25 and -35? I guess it's more about corrosion protection in the UK, or is it more about summer efficiency as it's not getting either of that cold in the uk winter is it? The dealer suggested I mix the G13 1:1 which would give the -35 when I read the label.... :?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

*G12evo must NOT be used for other vehicle models and engines yet!!*

*NOTE: G12evo can only be used for vehicles with the corresponding
approval*

Read page 6-7
https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/ ... 2-9999.pdf


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

Wolvez said:


> *G12evo must NOT be used for other vehicle models and engines yet!!*
> Read page 6-7


Wow, thanks Wolvez. That was a superb document, I ended up reading it all, enjoyed the R8 coolant leak diagnosis.

G13 it is then.

Now to determine how to buy distilled water and I'm thinking it's not as good as the recommended distilled...


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

In case anyone reads this in the future, I found 5 litres of distilled water on eBay for £13 delivered, so done that.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

rossinator said:


> In case anyone reads this in the future, I found 5 litres of distilled water on eBay for £13 delivered, so done that.


2 and a half litre canister is £1.50 at Tesco!


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

MarksBlackTT said:


> 2 and a half litre canister is £1.50 at Tesco!


Is that distilled though or is it just de-ionised?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

rossinator said:


> MarksBlackTT said:
> 
> 
> > 2 and a half litre canister is £1.50 at Tesco!
> ...


Isn't it the same thing? Says it's suitable for car batteries and radiators.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Distilled water can be purer than Deionised.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

rossinator said:


> Now to determine how to buy distilled water and I'm thinking it's not as good as the recommended distilled...


Premixed coolant is also available but more expensive.

Pure Distilled Water is Tasteless and not conductive. There are many brands of Distilled water but very few are pure. I use ohmmeter to test water purity. Make sure the wires are dirt free and use a non conductive electric contact cleaner on the test probe. Small amount of dirt or salt will make Water electrically conductive.

Tap Water - Yellow Cap
Pure Distilled Water - Blue Cap


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

Wolvez said:


> rossinator said:
> 
> 
> > Now to determine how to buy distilled water and I'm thinking it's not as good as the recommended distilled...
> ...


Amazing info, thanks! I've ordered this ebay item, so will be interesting to see.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Distilled-Wa ... 2205131836


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Unless you are going to use gallons of distilled water to flush the rad, the distilled water you use to fill the system will then not be so pure. Important but not really critical.
Hoggy.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I’m just looking into coolant choice myself for my mk2 TT 3.2 roadster. I’ve normally used Comma G30 Xstream in my other car which uses OAT (MGF) and I’ve got a full bottle of the damn stuff in the garage. Would this be okay to use or not? - went on the Comma website and put my reg in and it states Xstream G40 (not GG40).







Products For Your Audi (EU) TT, TTS, TTRS Roadster TT Roadster 3.2 quattro (2007-2010) : Moove Lubricants Limited


Based on our application data, Comma has provided the following range of product recommendations for your Audi (EU) TT, TTS, TTRS Roadster TT 3.2 quattro (2007-2010).




www.commaoil.com














I have also seen that G13 should be used, and that there is also this G12 evo but just read another thread on coolant which had an Audi America article stating that it must NOT be used in vehicles other than the A8 and R8 I believe.



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10138342-9999.pdf



I believe I need about 6 litres mixed to fill, so the question is which one!!

Would this be the correct VAG coolant? - GA13A8JM1



Amazon.co.uk


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

Sounds like a phone call to a trusted Audi main dealer or TPS to be sure as recommendations do change and I'm not sure the 3.2 litre block takes the same fluids.... It's a tricky one, it's why I went genuine as I couldn't be sure with other manufacturers specs on fluids.


----------

